
Google Self-Driving Car – Part 1: Outside (2011) - partingshots
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_lGPRIRG3Y
======
lawrenceyan
There's a part 2 video, where they take a ride in the car itself [0]. Pretty
cool to see honestly. Almost like a snapshot in history.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cj375UZyaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cj375UZyaI)

